# Longer Front Brake mount Nut Needed



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

The internal brake mount nut supplied with my R3 SL/Wolf Sl fork will engage only 4 threads on my Campy Record front brake. Campy says 6 threads miminum. The local (60 miles 1 way) Cervelo dealer doesn't have a longer/can't get a longer nut. The one that was supplied is 29 mm long. Any ideas where to get a longer one?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

YOu can buy one from this guy. He sells various sizes. 

here is a 31.5mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Recess...ryZ42319QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

or 35mm (the longest he has)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Recess...ryZ42319QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Thanks kdub............didn't even think of ebay on this one.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah when I switched from a Trek frame to Cervelo, I had to search for a new long nut and ebay was where I found it; in particular from that Torontocycle seller.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Got it, along with a few other fun things I don't need but want. Dangerous place for sure.


----------

